

Please, donate to Wikipedia (a letter from Jimmy Wales) - jmtame
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Donate/Letter/en
Please help Wikipedia, if you donate post your link here.
======
bemmu
Why bother posting gigantic personal appeals on Wikipedia when they could just
put a very small AdSense box to cover all costs?

------
systems
Does this in anyway imply that one day Wikipedia could be "Not Free"?

In other words is this just a donation request or is it a threat or extortion
is disguise?

~~~
wyday
If Wikipedia denies you entry if you don't cough up some money, then it could
be considered extortion.

Also, as the platitude goes, "nothing is free."

Someone has to pay all the fees. Whether it's Jimmy Wales out of his own
pocket, a generous donation from a big corporation, or through the collective
donations of many people - someone isn't getting it for free.

Free and not-free isn't a binary relationship; it's a sea of gray.

